
Ask HN: What are some biz examples based primarily on new metric, like Pagerank? - jmnicholson
What are some business examples that were&#x2F;are based primarily on a new metric or algorithm, like Pagerank and Google?
======
seiji
This sounds like a homework question, but I'll bite.

App store rankings based on downloads or ratings?
[http://dd508hmafkqws.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/B8z3...](http://dd508hmafkqws.cloudfront.net/sites/default/files/B8z3CahCQAALsU8.jpg)

Yelp ratings? [http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/every-person-here-thinks-
about-...](http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/every-person-here-thinks-about-
them-226886)

Basically anything with a rating or ranking system where individuals
contribute to an aggregate score and the highest scores get more attention,
and if you get more attention you get more revenue/exposure/even more
attention.

~~~
jmnicholson
Not a homework question. I am developing a new metric for reproducibility in
scholarly publishing and trying to understand previous examples of successful
models.

~~~
seiji
Oh, well, pagerank is based off ranking published papers anyway:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citation_analysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citation_analysis)

~~~
jmnicholson
the idea is here: [https://thewinnower.com/papers/the-r-factor-a-measure-of-
sci...](https://thewinnower.com/papers/the-r-factor-a-measure-of-scientific-
veracity)

~~~
nostrademons
There are two questions you should be asking yourself:

1\. Will a person in your target market, when cherry-picking a couple examples
they care about, say "Wow, these results are way better than what I would've
found myself!"?

2\. Are there enough people in your target market to justify the economics of
your system?

Answer #2 first, and then put all your effort into making #1 come true.

Google worked because everybody searches the web, and Google was clearly
better than rival search engines. Many metric-based businesses fail because
not enough people care about the metrics to make enough money; the remainder
fail because they're not a noticeable-enough improvement on the status quo.

------
logn
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Genome_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Genome_Project)

